# Pressure washer upgrade bundle - M22 to suit Kranzle or Karcher



## Sim

For sale due to upgrading to a longer hose and different gun.

10m direct hoses flexiwash hose with M22 connections.

Suttner ST2300 trigger with built in swivel and stainless steel quick release connector

Wand with stainless steel quick release connectors

MTM stainless steel quick connect nozzles.

Also included are quick release connectors for the gun and hose, so you can quickly and easily connect or remove from your pressure washer. The connection for the washer is a M22.

Everything is used, but in good working condition. There are a few bits of rust on the non stainless steel parts but nothing that will affect performance.

Would make a great upgrade to a kranzle machine. Would also work with older non QR karcher as is, or many other brands with an adapter.

Cost was well over £250, i'm asking for £110 inc delivery.

Thanks


----------



## Sim

Bump, still got this and open to reasonable offers.


----------

